# 2000 VW Passat 2.8l V6 30V 4 Motion



## challenger (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there,
I wondered if anyone could give me some advice - I have a 2000 VW Passat 2.8l V6 30V 4 Motion, engine code: APR.
Are the cam adjusters on the variable valve timing hydraulic or electronic? I understand that the seals are leaking and was wondering if they are losing oil pressure and subsequently affecting the running of the car.
I have changed the coilpack, throttlebody, spark plugs, vacumn pipes, air mass meter, air temp sensor, breather hoses, water temp sensor, bank 1 lambda probe, and running out of idea's other than the variable valve timing? 
The VW Dealer is unable to find a problem whether they have limited Knowledge or due to bonuses I'm not sure. 
The fault by the way is a lag/jerk between idle and load when driving.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2000 VW Passat 2.8l V6 30V 4 Motion (challenger)*

that lag is normal on a 4mo that I have seen. my guess its from the excess drivetrain from the 4-mo.
Have you changed the transmission fluid and gasket yet? Have you changed the rear diff fluid yet? should help.
as far as cam adjusters check to see if there is an electrical connector behind the driver side front timing belt cover and under the cylinder head engine cover piece. Its in the front and its a 2 pin connector black and square. It the adjusters are electrical it will have the connector.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2000 VW Passat 2.8l V6 30V 4 Motion (Slimjimmn)*

The cam adjusters are hydraulic with electrical accuation...solenoid valve opens oil passages to accuate adjusters....the adjusters wear and let oil drain out overnite..then on first start you get chain clatter for a few seconds till pressure builds back up....as wear gets worse noise lasts longer and longer till they're noisy all the time....I had mine replaced at about 75K miles under powertrain warranty.


----------

